# How long can fish go without food



## bluegill (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll be gone for almost a week this christmas and am wondering if my fish will be alright for that week without getting fed. I have a molly, a couple of platy's and a couple of corys.


----------



## SdJaCK&SaLLy (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi bluegill,

I think they should be able to go for a week without food...just feed them well and do some partial water changes before you go.


----------



## davemonkey (Sep 21, 2008)

Feed them well for a coupls days in a row before you leave (but don't overdo it) . Do a water change before you go as well. They will be fine without food for just a week. (And they'll be hungry when you get back :wink: )

-Dave


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Just got back from a week out of town. I slightly overfed my 25 cardinals + 5 guppies an left a few extra algae wafers for the shrimp/oto. Got back last night and everything was fine. I fed them their normal amount and they were all pretty excited. Also did a waterchange.


----------



## bluegill (Oct 24, 2008)

Cool thats what I was hoping to hear. Thanks.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

I leave my tank at school for 3 weeks during winter break and everything is fine when I come back. I still have 2 more weeks to go before I get back to them. If you have lots of plants and don't overstock then you should be fine because the fish can survive on whatever is living in the substrate and plants. I make sure to lower the temperature setting on the heater a little and reduce lighting to slow everything down.


----------

